

Amazon Kindle (2011) Teardown - cnxsoft
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/itdojo/amazon-kindle-2011-teardown-faster-processor-fewer-chips/2974

======
tesseract
Er, why and how would a serial flash be used as an e-ink controller? More
likely the built-in e-ink controller on that particular Freescale processor is
being used.
[http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?co...](http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=i.MX508)

~~~
cnxsoft
Yep, that looks like a mistake in the article.

